# Do you care about the size of your balls?



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Finally going on trt. Im a cheap skate.

If I have to choose between the size of my ball's or saving some money. I'm saving money. Plus rich piana said if you're dick hangs lower than your balls girls like it.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

DTA said:


> Finally going on trt. Im a cheap skate.
> 
> If I have to choose between the size of my ball's or saving some money. I'm saving money. Plus *rich piana said if you're dick hangs lower than your balls girls like it.*


 :lol:

I haven't used any for nearly 2 years, I don't think the difference is that great, they will shrink back anyway even with hcg , I know I used it for a few years previously to coming off it.

Most women aren't looking at your ball size, I don't think so anyway mine never noticed.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

I had tiny nuts to start with now they are almost non existent, iv f**ked well over 100 birds and never had 1 even comment. Had one bitch say "was that it" after I nutted in her after about 3 minutes. I was like you just drank a bottle of wine and you're being f**ked in a flat in Margate on a pull out bed in a strangers living room with a duvet that doesn't have a cover on it. What the f**k are you expecting.

As as you can probably guess she's fat now and a single mother.

Thats if she's managed to keep the kid alive all these years. I doubt it


----------



## mmichael (Dec 7, 2014)

Yep, I ran HCG for 3 years straight. Got sick of buying it from India and waiting a month for it to come and dealing with them too, so I skipped it and I don't even think they changed size lol..So yeah, no big deal. I wouldn't worry about it unless ur doing cycles ONLY.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

never had major shrinkage

maybe my gear's fake


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Slagface said:


> I had tiny nuts to start with now they are almost non existent, iv f**ked well over 100 birds and never had 1 even comment. Had one bitch say "was that it" after I nutted in her after about 3 minutes. I was like you just drank a bottle of wine and you're being f**ked in a flat in Margate on a pull out bed in a strangers living room with a duvet that doesn't have a cover on it. What the f**k are you expecting.
> 
> As as you can probably guess she's fat now and a single mother.
> 
> Thats if she's managed to keep the kid alive all these years. I doubt it












f**k me that escalated a bit


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Following this

x


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Women don't care. Mine never shrunk that much and I've been on for years. The only positive I can think of is it makes your bulge bigger.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

I've had bit of problem with shrinkage on 500mg Test even with 2x 500ui hcg twice a week.

With the Mrs going for it on top, the rare time one of my balls go up inside, fu**ing wierd feeling for it to push it back out but still carry on regardless after that.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Skye666 do you like big nuts?


----------



## Ajwythenshawe (Nov 14, 2017)

Hcg is only a quick fix I think soon as it stops they go plus the smaller the balls the bigger the piece looks lol I'm not bothered that there going in my stomach for winter it stops me sitting on them constantly or having to constantly adjust them looking like I'm touching myself in public the looks you get are hilarious


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Following this
> 
> x


 Do you care about ballsize? Srs question


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Deltz123 said:


> Do you care about ballsize? Srs question


 Hadnt thought about it till now to tell you the truth !

What I also think is that this section is much more fun than gen con lol


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Vinny said:


> I've had bit of problem with shrinkage on 500mg Test even with 2x 500ui hcg twice a week.
> 
> With the Mrs going for it on top, the rare time one of my balls go up inside, fu**ing wierd feeling for it to push it back out but still carry on regardless after that.


 That aint right lmao


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Hadnt thought about it till now to tell you the truth !
> 
> What I also think is that this section is much more fun than gen con lol


 So you dont really care?

Welcome to the fun side ^_^


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I f**k with my cock

balls are just to show off :thumb


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

DTA said:


> That aint right lmao


 Your telling me! Kills the mood a bit when you have to ask her to get off so you can slip it back out and then ask her to carry on where we were (doesnt know Im on cycle)


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Get a cock ring.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Get a cock ring.


 Gee , the friendly warm hearted advice on this thread ..


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Don't worry about them @DTA just don't get thinking about cutting them off though :whistling:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

anna1 said:


> Gee , the friendly warm hearted advice on this thread ..


 It's actually good advice.

Do they have them in 'Greece'?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Skye666 do you like big nuts?


 ...the last guy I was seeing had tiny ones....it was a put off.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> ...the last guy I was seeing had tiny ones....it was a put off.


 Bit like small tits. We used to call a girl I know 'manchester united' coz She had a man chest and we would all unite to laugh together.

And and just like Manchester United, she never scored.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> It's actually good advice.
> 
> Do they have them in 'Greece'?


 Dont know what they are but I will "google" it and provide prompt feedback

x


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I've had doctor messing with my balls not that long ago and he didn't mention them being unusually small or even small at all. In fact, I've had about 4 doctors on them within the past 12 months.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

sen said:


> I've had doctor messing with my balls not that long ago and he didn't mention them being unusually small or even small at all. In fact, I've had about 4 doctors on them within the past 12 months.


 Literally on them? One actual doctor on duty and three female doctors you'd pulled?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Found this @Gary29

very educational . Almost like sth @Ultrasonic would post

x

PS apparently they are offered in gr as well


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

superdrol said:


> Literally on them? One actual doctor on duty and three female doctors you'd pulled?


 Hhaha no mate. Had one checking the f**kers cos I thought I had a lump on one of them then the rest were when I had a vasectomy.

Sounded a lot more promising than it really was.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

sen said:


> Hhaha no mate. Had one checking the f**kers cos I thought I had a lump on one of them then the rest were when I had a vasectomy.
> 
> Sounded a lot more promising than it really was.


 Which Sen is this ? What happened to the avi ?

x


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Which Sen is this ? What happened to the avi ?
> 
> x


 It's the original one. I got rid. Awaiting new improved avi!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

sen said:


> It's the original one. I got rid. Awaiting new improved avi!


 Its cool . I just wanna know whose balls we're talking about

x


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> ...the last guy I was seeing had tiny ones....it was a put off.


 why were you put off?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Heavyassweights said:


> why were you put off?


 Hers were bigger.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I've never had shrinkage, my balls are still a good size. Been on blast and cruise for the last 3.5 years, never used HCG.


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been on for years, not used HCG for at least the last three. No difference in ball size.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ok apologise to the lady's firstly but in my experience the only time the wife likes my sack hanging is for doggy style as they hit her clit lol.

Other than that she don't care and nor do I tbh. Ive had a vasectomy and I don't get shrinkage much any way.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

sen said:


> Hhaha no mate. Had one checking the f**kers cos I thought I had a lump on one of them then the rest were when I had a vasectomy.
> 
> Sounded a lot more promising than it really was.


 Funnily enough I had four nurses and a doctor doing the exact same a few hrs back... why does one side hurt more than the other is the question


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Small balls are better for banging hard in doggy :thumb


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Slagface said:


> Bit like small tits. We used to call a girl I know 'manchester united' coz She had a man chest and we would all unite to laugh together.
> 
> And and just like Manchester United, she never scored.


 well....id say a small tit girl from Manchester would be less likely to give u the clap than the rats in margate.......eeeeeek.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> why were you put off?


 See Gary's comment. :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Ok apologise to the lady's firstly but in my experience the only time the wife likes my sack hanging is for doggy style as they hit her clit lol.
> 
> Other than that she don't care and nor do I tbh. Ive had a vasectomy and I don't get shrinkage much any way.


 Hitting her clit?? Jeez u either have some huge balls or she's hanging out like some old toffee to hit the clit no matter how deep u go....


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Hitting her clit?? Jeez u either have some huge balls or she's hanging out like some old toffee to hit the clit no matter how deep u go....


 LMAO mine hang like snooker balls in a sock sometimes shes neat and tidy even after 2 kids so yeah im a monkey balls dude I guess lol.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> well....id say a small tit girl from Manchester would be less likely to give u the clap than the rats in margate.......eeeeeek.


 I doubt it.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Slagface said:


> Bit like small tits. We used to call a girl I know 'manchester united' coz She had a man chest and we would all unite to laugh together.
> 
> And and just like Manchester United, she never scored.


 We had one called chewbacca (But was actually 2 backer as you couldn't tell the front from the back)


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

sen said:


> I've had doctor messing with my balls not that long ago and he didn't mention them being unusually small or even small at all. In fact, I've had about 4 doctors on them within the past 12 months.


 Heard of people having far worst sexual fetishes than doctors to be honest, whatever floats your boat i guess.


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

Slagface said:


> I had tiny nuts to start with now they are almost non existent, iv f**ked well over 100 birds and never had 1 even comment. Had one bitch say "was that it" after I nutted in her after about 3 minutes. I was like you just drank a bottle of wine and you're being f**ked in a flat in Margate on a pull out bed in a strangers living room with a duvet that doesn't have a cover on it. What the f**k are you expecting.
> 
> As as you can probably guess she's fat now and a single mother.
> 
> Thats if she's managed to keep the kid alive all these years. I doubt it


 WTF did I just read, lmao!


----------



## Lewis80 (Sep 6, 2017)

Guys any ideas what size should our balls have? S =? M =? L =?
XL =? XXL = ??????? hahahaha


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> ...the last guy I was seeing had tiny ones....it was a put off.


 :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Hitting her clit?? Jeez u either have some huge balls or she's hanging out like some old toffee to hit the clit no matter how deep u go....


 i miss your clit


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

It's one of the side effects I suffer with the most so I use hcg every time now although my dick still hangs lower than my balls when im off cycle....I thought that's normal anyway


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I've never suffered with ball shrinkage, never used HCG and been permanently shut down for the best part of 3 years now.


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I've never suffered with ball shrinkage, never used HCG and been permanently shut down for the best part of 3 years now.


 Lucky as fuk


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> i miss your clit


 Are u kidding me...do u even know what one is?? I doubt u ever saw one really especially if you're blick as claimed...we all know block guys are afraid of the deep blue ...they think they may drown ....poor souls !


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jonk891 said:


> Lucky as fuk


 He's got the smallest on here.....he's not lucky.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Balls no balls who cares ? I got two kids , don't want anymore. After split from my ex I had a few women, even joked about absence of big balls , none were bothered...


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

I think I'd be unnerved if they shrunk on roids, so I've never done any roids.

I have been taking clomid For 6 months though and they're even bigger and heavier now. Big loads. Occasionally they get jammed side by side between my legs whilst walking which hurts and regularly slap my legs when I'm running down the stairs lol.

Do women care? Two girls I was with commented how big they were (before clomid) and one used to like to grab them as a way of determining if she should empty them sooner rather than later lol.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Mine still look like a pair of fresh haggis after 3 years on.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Are u kidding me...do u even know what one is?? I doubt u ever saw one really especially if you're blick as claimed...we all know block guys are afraid of the deep blue ...they think they may drown ....poor souls !


 why so angry Skye

make love not war

x


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

charlysays said:


> I think I'd be unnerved if they shrunk on roids, so I've never done any roids.
> 
> I have been taking clomid For 6 months though and they're even bigger and heavier now. Big loads. Occasionally they get jammed side by side between my legs whilst walking which hurts and regularly slap my legs when I'm running down the stairs lol.
> 
> Do women care? Two girls I was with commented how big they were (before clomid) and one used to like to grab them as a way of determining if she should empty them sooner rather than later lol.


 pic of huge balls or call vagina


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

Heavyassweights said:


> pic of huge balls or call vagina


 I'm a vagina then cos im not posting my balls on a forum lol.

They are just under 2.5" long though.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

charlysays said:


> I'm a vagina then cos im not posting my balls on a forum lol.
> 
> They are just under 2.5" long though.


 u measured? Mad.


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

BrianB said:


> Where'd you measure them from then, just under ya chin?
> 
> My missus said I had a pair of plums but doubt they hang that low :lol:


 I just wriggled one around til I could pinch it end on between finger and thumb, like a caliper, then used a tape measure between my finger tips. I believe there is such a thing as an orchemeter or something, specifically for measuring balls haha.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> why so angry Skye
> 
> make love not war
> 
> x


 I have bad back...soothe me ...or leave me alone.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I have bad back...soothe me ...or leave me alone.


 Me too off to chrio tomo, pop round and il give you a foot massage


----------

